# exFAT and FUSE

## John5788

I am trying t get exfat working on my Gentoo install.

I have enabled FUSE support in my kernel (not module, built in) and emerged fuse, fuse-exfat, exfat-utils.

I've loaded the new kernel by rebooting into it and I still cannot mount my exfat external drive:

```
# mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/usb/

mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
```

Am I missing something else?

----------

## depontius

I've never fiddled with any of the exFAT stuff, but I have used the sshfs-fuse, mildly related, as it also works through FUSE.  To use sshfs-fuse, after building the correct kernel and installing all of the correct packages, you still have to run some sort of command in order to make the new filesystem available, in my case the "sshfs" command.

I would look through any files your exFAT-related packages install for any commands, man pages, etc.  I'm pretty sure the vanilla "mount" command won't do the job for you, and least until you run something else to make the system aware of the exFAT capabilities.  I would guess that you either need to add some init script to your default runlevel, or may need to run a different "mount" command.

I've stuck to SDHC for my camera.  One SD card lasts me a few months anyway, and I'd just as soon not collect more than that in-camera.

----------

## morpheus2051

Can you try mount -t <don't know how exfat is called here but insert correct name> /dev/sde1 /mnt/usb/. Or does the exfat-utils package contain  a helper program like ntfs-3g? Then use that program. Hope this helps a bit.

----------

## dmpogo

 *morpheus2051 wrote:*   

> Can you try mount -t <don't know how exfat is called here but insert correct name> /dev/sde1 /mnt/usb/. Or does the exfat-utils package contain  a helper program like ntfs-3g? Then use that program. Hope this helps a bit.

 

Based on the error

mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'

when mount is run without -t,  I gather there is some entry in /etc/fstab.   What does it read ?

----------

## BillWho

John5788,

According to the web page you should use mount.exfat-fuse  :Confused: 

----------

## dmpogo

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> John5788,
> 
> According to the web page you should use mount.exfat-fuse 

 

.

Actually that probably points to the solution -   the filesystem is perhaps called  exfat-fuse,   not exfat

mount -t   system   calls   mount.system,   so my guess is mount -t exfat-fuse   should work,

and so is setting filesystem to exfat-fuse in /etc/fstabLast edited by dmpogo on Wed Sep 19, 2012 2:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## John5788

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> John5788,
> 
> According to the web page you should use mount.exfat-fuse 

 

That works from the command line. How would I go about integrating this into my file manager Thunar? When I click on the external drive in Thunar, it attempts to use the method of `mount -t exfat` instead of using the mount.exfat-fuse command.

----------

## morpheus2051

Try putting exfat_fuse in /etc/filesystems, presuming mount -t exfat_fuse does work.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Might need an udev rules.d file like ntfs3g has

/etc/udev/rules.d/99-exfat.rules

```

ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}=="exfat", ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}="exfat_fuse"

```

(Or was it the otherway around?)

----------

## dmpogo

 *morpheus2051 wrote:*   

> Try putting exfat_fuse in /etc/filesystems, presuming mount -t exfat_fuse does work.

 

I don't know, but is it underscore exfat_fuse or dash exfat-fuse ?

----------

## s4e8

re-emerge util-linux and fuse-exfat.

fuse-exfat put mount helper mount.exfat symlink into /usr/sbin/, old util-linux may not search this directory.

----------

## John5788

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> Might need an udev rules.d file like ntfs3g has
> 
> /etc/udev/rules.d/99-exfat.rules
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That worked for changing the the -t parameter to mount when I attempt to access in Thunar. However, the unfortunate bit is this:

```
# mount /dev/sde1 -t exfat-fuse /mnt/usb/

mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat-fuse'

# mount.exfat /dev/sde1 /mnt/usb/

FUSE exfat 0.9.8
```

The first command using -t parameter does not work. calling mount.exfat or mount.exfat-fuse works (they are both symlinked together)

Why doesn't mount -t exfat or mount -t exfat-fuse work?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *John5788 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The first command using -t parameter does not work. calling mount.exfat or mount.exfat-fuse works (they are both symlinked together)
> 
> Why doesn't mount -t exfat or mount -t exfat-fuse work?

 

I don't know of other than too old util-linux version doesn't have support for reading mount or umount helpers from /usr.

----------

## John5788

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

>  *John5788 wrote:*   
> 
> The first command using -t parameter does not work. calling mount.exfat or mount.exfat-fuse works (they are both symlinked together)
> 
> Why doesn't mount -t exfat or mount -t exfat-fuse work? 
> ...

 

I'm using 2.20.1-r2. Do you think this is too old? Should I update to 2.22 (latest)

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *John5788 wrote:*   

>  *ssuominen wrote:*    *John5788 wrote:*   
> 
> The first command using -t parameter does not work. calling mount.exfat or mount.exfat-fuse works (they are both symlinked together)
> 
> Why doesn't mount -t exfat or mount -t exfat-fuse work? 
> ...

 

I think 2.20.1-r2 is the first one where umount wrappers were fixed and mount wrappers was already fixed prior to that. So 2.20.1-r2 should be good. You can try to upgrade. It is safe.

Furthermore you shouldn't really be using mount or umount at all for removable devices, just use `udisks --mount` or `udisks --unmount` with sys-fs/udisks:0 or `udisksctl mount` or `udisksctl unmount` with sys-fs/udisks:2. 

Then you can even mount as a normal user as long as you are authorized by ConsoleKit to be 'active = TRUE' in the 'ck-list-sessions' output.

----------

## benayed

All you need to do is:

ln -s /usr/bin/mount.exfast-fuse /sbin/mount.exfat

fuse-exfat creates the symlink in /usr/bin which will not be picked up by mount.

This may be a defect against the fuse-exfaxt package.  Once you do this, the exfat filesystem is reconized by Thunar, KDE, mount an others.

Thanks, 

Karim Benayed

----------

## ralpho

I think you guys missed the simple explanation.

The kernel needs fuse.

----------

## fwong

avant tout, installer le paquet 'sys-fs/fuse-exfat' :

```
sudo equo install sys-fs/fuse-exfat
```

----------

